# G.M.E. rotary snow plow



## riptrack (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard of a shipping date for the snow plows from Grizzly Mountain or has anyone received one yet? Or any news about them... I know they (G.M.E.) were in St. Louis recently but could not make the show.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

You could E-mail them and ask.
http://www.modelrailroads.net/cgi-b...o.cgi?id=9


----------



## riptrack (Sep 12, 2008)

I see they've updated the web page date finally--they were supposed to ship by christmas of 07....I have been in contact with Randy several times but it's been several months... I keep getting various reasons for the current delay and had planned on going to the convention to talk to him in person. I realize, especially in large scale, that delays seem to be the norm instead of the exception...but I'm curious what other people have been hearing--if they were at the St. Louis show or have seen him or the plow at another show. I'm starting to think this thing is like Sasquatch, only to be seen in photographs or by someone who knew somebody who said they saw it from a distance. Oh, and thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

The latest story I got [second hand] is that Randy is "starting to make part" for static kits only. No motorized version available from GME. He does have someone who will build your kit for you... for a fee. 
I have no other details. It is claimed that Randy only built three of the working models and another two or three static ones before the reality of repetition set in. I have no way to independently verify these numbers, but give how few are ever seen "in the wild", it is very possible. 

Regards


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

I've heard something very similar to what Jim was told. 

I do know that since the NNGC in St. Louis, some folks that had been waiting_ years_ for orders to be filled have finally "given up" - not sure what Randy was saying at the convention, but it must not have been very good.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, I thought this thing was canceled years ago.

Sure is a neat pilot model. Never seen any of the completed versions but I too heard a select few were completed. 


The photos on the website (of the model) helped me when scratch building a tender to go with my USA Trains rotary OM. Unfortunately I just found out this is the "modern era" tender dating to 1962 and was never actually used with OM to plow snow under D&RGW ownership.


Compare the original tender (top photo) with the new one (bottom photo)






















Below are some photos showing the kitbashed/scratch built OM tender I mentioned above. I might go back and redo it so it looks a little more like the real one since I've gotten better at working with styrene. It's basically just an Aristo C-16 tender with a styrene coal cover.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt 

"Unfortunately I just found out this is the "modern era" tender dating to 1962 and was never actually used with OM to plow snow under D&RGW ownership." 

Please explain. I thought the line running out of Durango to Alamosa was in operation until 1968. They did not use the rotary OM for six years? Not questioning your statement as trying to clarify it. 

Regards


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have one that was ordered and payed for a considerable period of time ago. Here the answer to a recent enquiry (18 th November) on progress;

Tim,
I am having a minor delay in shipping, my laser is being rebuilt. I was able to get a couple cut before it "pooped" out. I have all the wood ordered and waiting for the laser to start cutting again. The laser tube needs to be "re-gassed" about every 5 years and it is being redone. I expect it to be up and running in about a month. 
While it is out, I am making up the individual packages of parts needed, such as trucks, blades etc. The guy that does the bending and soldering of the blade housing is working on about 20 of them right now. As soon as they get here, I will be doing some work on them. I redesigned the cutter blade for the front to make it not only easier to build, but a lot nicer looking. Those molds are done and parts are being made almost daily. 
When I get the laser back and cut a body for the plow, I am going to build it doing a video of the construction process. I am going to include a DVD or VHS tape when selling one. It is a lot easier to build when you can watch one being built. 
I am ready to pull out all the reservations and let people know when they can expect the kits. Now, here is a new twist. I am going to offer them not only in a kit but partly built and ready to run. The kits are $799.00, kit with the trucks and blade assy finished and ready to paint is $999.00 and the finished, painted, with decals ready to run is $1499.00. I quit offering them built when I had my spinal surgery but am feeling good enough to do them again. I expect to have kits in the boxes and shipping just after the first of the year.
Thanks,
Randy

So I'm now looking forward to delivery in the New Year

Tim
Sudbury
Suffolk
UK


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt:

I think that I read somewhere that they used an old tender on a modified flat car for the rotary. If you look at the base upon which the tender box is placed it looks much thicker than normal. The tender is obviously much shorter than the tender that we usually imagine. I think that if you want to make an older version, a good starting point would be a tender from one of the O-4-Os in the LGB starter sets. Those are much shorter than the normal LGB tender.


Chuck


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 05 Dec 2010 01:08 PM 
Matt 

They did not use the rotary OM for six years?

Jim, 


Yep. Not used. I'm not 100% sure without checking, but I think the last use of OM by the D&RGW was in 1957. Cumbres & Toltec fired her up sometime in the 1970s though. 





Chuck, 


Can't say how or with what the original tender was fabricated from without my books (books in Colorado but I'm in California right now). However, I believe it was original from the factory. That original one sure is funky looking though with that thick beam. Length though doesn't seem that short to me when compared to the really early steam locos in use by the D&RG, D&RGW, etc...


But I do know that the new (1962) tender is Uintah 2-8-2 #30's tender. When it originally came to the D&RGW it was used as water car W499. Then when the original OM tender was deemed unusable, W499 became the new (1962) OM tender.



Tim,

From your post it sounds like these will actually be available in the near future. Good news


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt 

Looks like the purists will need to find drawings for the original tender. Just wouldn't be right to have the "new" tender. LOL!!! 

Great news that Randy seems to be moving forward and the long wait will be over. 

Now maybe Phil Dippel can sell a few more sets of the outfit cars that he has on the PNG site. 

Regards


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just did a GOOGLE search for D&RGW Rotary OM. This link came up with a lot of history on the rotaries.

It says that the tender for OM came from a retired locomotive.

D&RGW rotaries 

Chuck N


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL

Here is a view of the right side of one of the original G.M.E. models.










From the photos Matt posted, I cannot decide which tender is supposed to be represented. The frame on the model appears to be deep like the original. In any case, the trucks on the model have leaf springs as shown in the photo of the new tender.

Regards


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim: 

Looking carefully at Matt's pictures I think that the tender on the GME rotary is the new one. It looks like the side of the top of the original tender is flared out and the side of the new tender is vertical all the way up.

I can't see the rivets in your picture, but on the top rear of the "original" tender there appears to be 6 or 7 spaced evenly and very close together. The "newer" tender has about the same number of rivets, but they are spaced further apart and the pairs are not evenly spaced.

Chuck N


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck 

I wonder how close the Original tender is to one from a C-16? Probably never find the tender unless one found a REALLY wrecked engine. Next guess...hack an old Bachmann Big hauler tender and replace the trucks? 
Expert and non-expert opinions solicited. Someone has probably traveled this road before. 

Regards


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck

Here is a closeup of the tender for YOUR rivet counting pleasure. This also shows how GME represented the side sill of the tender frame.










Regards


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting. 

Lettering aside, that close up photo tells me that is the original tender for sure. 


The photos on the G.M.E. website show the new tender.


*Original Tender Model*












*Original Tender Prototype*













* New Tender Model (photo from G.M.E website)*












*New Tender Prototype*












So my guess is you can get it either way. Which is nice. 

Beautiful model. Should be a real winner when they start showing up. If we weren't a 1:22.5 layout and were the more mainstream (nowadays) and accurate 1:20.3 I'd really be looking at getting one.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that the GME models aren't a model of either. In fact the two pictures of the model tender, Jim's and Matt's from GME, are different. 

The original tender and Jim's have two large wooden beams making up the frame that supports the tender box. This supports the case for original tender. The picture that Matt provided from GME has a single beam. This supports the case for the newer tender. DRAW?

The coal bunker is longer on the original, relative to the length of the tender. Measuring the lengths of the two on the picture I get a ratio of 0.845.

The ratio of the same lengths on Jim's version of the GME tender is 0.815 and the ratio for the "new" tender is 0.805. The match with the new tender is better.

The rivets along the top of the model don't match either. 

Some things fit the original tender and some the new one. Even the two models don't match.

My conclusion is that the model does not truly represent either of the prototypes.

It is time to sit back wait for some snow and enjoy looking at this beautiful rotary (and tender) no matter which tender it has. 


Chuck


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chucks supposition that the GME model does not really match is a correct one. I know of 4 owners of completed models from early runs. Some of these owners have had their plows many years already, after ordering them as early as 2002 or so, however, all needed extensive work to get them correct and looking good. In one case i am familiar with, the labor was 62 hours. Tender ended up being near scratch built after the model arrived as everything from frame up needed rework. Very fine models and the blade assembly is excellent, but best if you do not look carefully at photos unless you want to do much work. One of the biggest delays over the years was trucks. They are unique and like nothing else, hence difficult to build or fabricate for a short run of models. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## maegscale (Feb 17, 2011)

Has anyone heard any news yet ? I paid up front at least 4 years ago and havn't received it yet. I've almost given up hope of ever seeing the rotary or my money sgain.

Martin Ellis


----------



## smicha6551 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm also looking to purchase one of these - I've spoken with GME regarding having one built - has anyone seen one of the kits or a built one recently? I'd rather not wait a few years to get it though.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the web site now says shipping last year... If someone won't even update their web site, I would think that after 4 years, it's not going to happen soon. 

Greg


----------



## smicha6551 (Aug 12, 2011)

Got an email back - kits are to ship Nov-Dec of this year. FWIW


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That would be good news, it looks great, and the price is not awful, although it is a kit. 

Greg


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

While I'd love to get a rotary, I'll wait until all of those who paid in full years ago have theirs in hand before I'd send any money to GME.

The delivery soon message has been repeated for years.


----------



## smicha6551 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm afraid I have to agree, something tells me that more delays are likely, and I'd rather not lay out that kind of coin and be left hanging. I'd really like to do a D&RGW MOW consist, but for the moment I'll go with some of Phil's Narrow Gauge cars.


----------



## smicha6551 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's been over 5 months - has anyone received one of these kits yet?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone call , there is a phone # on the web site: PHONE (970) 480-5155


----------



## smicha6551 (Aug 12, 2011)

I called originally but I'd like to hear from a third party to get a better idea of the kit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, they answer the phone as GME.... 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll pop this back up since someone started a new thread asking what is up... only about a year since the last inquiry.. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny this thread just died an no further responces. I'd like to know if they ever arrived. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

People are still expecting product years later...


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks, this subject has been discussed before. As far as i know, there have been a total of approx 7 of these plows delivered- as of about 3-4 years ago. I know 6 of the folks personally. Count may be off by a few now as i have not kept up. Many plunked money down, sometimes in full, about a decade ago. Models first started to get delivered a few years ago, but as often happens in small business, costs to build far exceed sales price at first , and delivery was "reluctant". First ones were supposed to be fully assembled, and indeed were, but required much work to make accurate or even complete. Later , emphasis shifted to kits , for higher price than first assembled units. Kits status and level of completeness was unclear at first. Price has climbed significantly, and still requires major financial commitment with wait list scheduling. Builder still attends national narrow gauge convention, still shows same video as was first offered ten years ago or so, showing first proto blasting through snow. You can order, just be careful, as there is still a waiting list for delivery for past orders. As Chama has stated above, There are still folks waiting of delivery for many years, so any order now would be behind those existing orders. Please note this is a very large model , when it first ran on DEl ORO modular, trees, details and telephone poles were wiped out along the line. Side by side track clearance was also an issue. It is truly craftsman grade, building one to make it correct is a big job.


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm one of the people who paid for one of these kits 3 or 4 years ago. I've been in contact with Susan at GME, as I'm informed by her that Randy has been unwell. My most recent communications have been on the 16th and 22nd April and then 8th May. In the last e-mail delivery was promised for mid-May but so far nothing. I chased this up last week but so far have received no reply. I'm very frustrated with all of this and have suggested i receive a re-fund but all I got was a promise of delivery in the near future which has now been and gone. In the UK we have a system called the 'small claims court' which deals with claims up to £5k for minimal legal cost; is there any procedure in the USA I can use to get a satisfactory resolution to my problem? 
Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, it's called "small claims court" ;-) 

Jonathan, thanks for the history, as painful as it may be, having the true facts helps everyone, new people who (wisely) ask about delivery or the product itself. 

This is one of the ways a forum serves as a service to the hobby, in my opinon. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

Well folks, great news; my kit arrived in the UK on Thursday...!!! I've been looking at it and the drawing trying to work out the fixes needed to get it close to the original, circa 1966/50. The tender, as supplied, is the earlier version although I haven't checked the dimensions for accuracy yet. The plow vehicle looks OK although sadly lacking any underside detail, ie brake rigging. Biggest disappointment is the plow, it doesn't seem to be very close the actual thing at all, shapes and dimensions all seem to be off, anybody got comments. Anyway I hope to get started on the build very soon and will see what turns out. 
all the best all those still waiting 
Tim


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

After years, I'd say a month and a half was easy peasy... 
Congratulations. 
Pics would be nice. 

John


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

You might have set me a challenge John..!! 
Tim


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

After recently (early November) seeing an eBay listing for the long (long, long) awaited Grizzly Mountain Rotary OM, I contacted GME directly and he confirmed that kits were available ($849+$50 S/H...the eBay offering was $1185!). With a bit of trepidation (but taking comfort in my CC protection plan), I ordered a kit on 3 November and it was delivered on 8 November! Looks to be a very nice kit with a steel (but detailed) blade housing, nicely laser-cut wood with a very robust carbody, a resin tender and backhead and many other detail parts. The blade is built-up from highly detailed, but not working parts. With some effort, I think a working blade could be crafted for either permanent mounting or swap out. I don't care to actually throw snow so I'm good with the detailed blade. The plow trucks (standard gauge sideframes, narrow gauge wheel sets) are built up from individual pieces a la the prototype. This is a craftsman kit of moderate/high-level effort. No printed instructions...it comes with a 4 hour video DVD showing the construction. Since I've built OM from scratch in other scales, I'm OK with this, but some might not be. I hadn't explored the kit far enough to comment on whether anything has changed WRT lack of plow underbody detail mentioned by an earlier recipient, but I can deal with that. The hard stuff is accomplished by the kit.

I didn't ask how many kits were produced, but since I have 7+ years of periodic emails inquiring about the kit, I couldn't wait. If you want one, I wouldn't wait, either.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I ordered one of the kits a couple of months ago and received the kit shortly after the order was placed. I am interested in a powered version of the plow. Randy (at GME) provided an email for a person in Texas who sells the metal blades, motors, and batteries to allow the plow to throw snow. I would prefer some written instructions, but after reviewing the CD, I believe it will provide sufficient assistance in assembling the plow. Now that I am finishing a scratch built WSL snowplow #2 and a Clyde Iron Works track laying machine, I expect to start assembly of the plow in the next week or so. Underbody detail is an open question, but I wonder how the underbody details would be impacted by operations in the snow.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Since the GME kit doesn't come with any instructions, I would encourage any buyer to pick up a copy of the second edition of Carsten's book "Slim Gauge Cars". It has a 15 page article on OM complete with drawings, photos, and documentation on supporting cars --like the water car. The drawings provide a better idea of the undercarriage. You might also want to pick up a copy of the Quick Pic Book on the OM which has lots of photos -- not only the exterior and undercarriage, but also the interior. With both sources, the kit should become much easier to build and detail. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ross 

Did you take the plunge? As you know I have one of the original "factory built" models previously owned by Roger Cutter. Not perfect, but it is powered and has full noise courtesy of Roger, AirWire, and Phoenix.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Jim (and others): I am considering adding a Phoenix sound card to my GME plow. My plow will be powered with LiON batteries - my goal is to throw snow! Are there any issues with installing a sound card in the plow?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Hunterman 
Not that I am aware of. My unit has a standard Airewire board to control the speed of the motor for the blade and a Phoenix card wired directly to the Airwire unit. Unless you tip the thing over and get snow inside somehow... The electronic should stay dry.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks. Now, if the snow will just wait until I finish the plow. Mild temps and partly sunny in western North Carolina!


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

While waiting for my motor, metal blades, etc. for my rotary, I decided to work on the roof. I tried facial tissue but it didn't look right. What are some suggestions for simulating the tarpaper on the roof?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

A number of people on this forum have used masking tape to simulate tarpaper, especially on passenger cars. Effect is very pleasing. You could also pursue some of the fabric materials such as Coverite used in model airplanes.

Doc


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I have used stairtread tape on a few roofs to simulate tar paper. This may be too course for you so you might want to try gluing on a very fine wet/dry sandpaper in black. 
I'm interested to see your new model but I'm a bit concerned for the cost and effort to build something that is going to get beat up if you actually use it in the snow. In my experience anything and everything will fall on your tracks during a storm and you will run them over and derail causing possible damage to your fine model. 
When I built my rotary I used a USAT kitchen car, a cordless 12 volt drill, a 5" metal vacuum impellar and built a shroud from a plant pot and wood. It might not be the finest model out there but when it takes a tumble I don't weep into my engineers cap. 
The snow was a bit wet here in this video but with dry snow it throws it pretty good. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acvEdgdZQSE 
Since then a precutter has been attached to the blade and a 12volt closed cell battery has been added. 
Happy RRing. Todd


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hunteman,Will You please send Me the person that is making the metal blades, etc. for my rotary.I am making a Live steam one. [email protected] 
Thanks 
Bob Weltyk


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Bob in Mich: Info sent to your email address.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

After much hemming and hawing, I went ahead and ordered the kit which is due to arrive sometime in the next week or two. While I am waiting, I have continued to study the photos as well as drawings in preparation for the build once it arrives. One photo on the GME website shows the front of the plow and the shroud looks significantly oversized. For those who have received and worked on your kits, what did you find in this regard? If so, I would love to know what people have done to correct the apparent shape and size of the shroud.

Thanks for the help.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Adrian v.G (Jun 1, 2012)

I received my kit at the beginning of September. There was about 4 weeks delay due to a shortage of tender trucks.

I am impressed with this kit, with some solid resin castings, hundreds of parts neatly labelled and a detailed instruction video. I can't wait to get started, but I must finish some other projects first ;-)




















I compared the size of the metall rotary shroud to the cab of my Bachmann K-27. The size is about what I would expect to clear the loading gauge.


On the right is a LGB Sumpter Valley loco. The rotary snow plow is too big for this loco of course, but I calculated the Sumpter Valley's scale to be about 1:25


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I am not sure that the shroud is oversized. I believe the snow plow was originally built to standard (4'8"). The trucks were re-gauged for the 3' D&RGW tracks. Hopefully, someone can confirm or correct this


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

I never heard that it was built standard gauge before but found info here. 


http://www.drgw.net/info/NGWorkEquipment


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

I've checked the accuracy of many of the parts for this kit and whilst most are OK and will assemble as an approximation of the plow there is a lot, in my opinion, to be corrected. The shroud does not appear to be even close to the size and shape of the prototype. I reckon you either accept it as is with a few detailing improvements or build a new one. I could write at length about the kit but I don't believe that would be fair as it was never marketed as a state of the art kit. I now know what the expression 'craftsman kit' means. Mine will eventually be built but because of the amount of work the kit requires it is way back in the queue.
Tim


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Based on the 1/4" scale drawings in the Carstens book on Slim Gauge Cars, the GME shroud is approximately one scale foot too wide or about 5/8" in real numbers. I discussed this with Randy at GME. He acknowledged the discrepancies in the shroud and gave me an explanation. According to Randy, they originally wanted the Rotary to plow real snow. Their first scale attempt would just clog, and even when it did throw snow, the plow cut was so narrow that in turns our sharper model curves would result in the cars bumping the sides of the cut and derailing. Hence the larger plow to clear a wider path. As for the shape inaccuracies, we didn't discuss this but I expect the amount of work to make an accurate shroud was just too costly.

I like to have my models more accurate and have no need to throw real snow. So I having been building up a new scale rotary shroud one piece at a time just like the original. It is soldered up brass and I have added rivets in the form of small brass brads and I also have made up the steam lines that were intended to keep the snow from sticking to the shroud in real life. The 6 braces for the sides of the shroud are almost done too. The work thus far has consumed 6 days at the bench but the results so far are pleasing. I have some pictures but my 1st class privileges have expired so I can't post them. If someone else would like to post them with this thread, contact me at rpsqueezer -(at)- gmail.com and I can forward them along with my thanks.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ross,
Look below every Reply box, next to Post Quick Reply it says Go Advanced.
Click on that, then scroll down below reply box til you see Manage Attachments.
That opens a side box where you can list multiple pictures, browse and select. Once your pics are listed, scroll down in that box to Upload, click it, then Close the box. Post your entry and your pics will be attachments, saved from your hard drive.
Otherwise for an embedded pic, it needs a net host (your hard drive doesn't count) and you use the tree icon to insert the url which converts it to a pic.
John


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's a photo of my brass shroud project next to the gray shroud supplied with the kit. Still have some detail to add before it is ready for paint and final attachment.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

And here's another shot with the braces and steamlines attached......

Ross Schlabach


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work Ross, I hope I can get close to that when the build begins. What are you doing about the tender or are you accepting it as supplied?
all the best
Tim


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work Ross, I hope I can get close to that when the build begins. What are you going to do about the tender or will you use it as supplied?
all the best
Tim


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Tim,

I pretty much have accepted the tender as received -- with some detailed added. Using the same brads as the ones I used as rivets on the shroud, I added rivet detail to the frame. Next I added the external water line that allows supplemental water from a spare tender -- or in my case, the Water Car tank car 0471 which I have kitbashed from a Bachmann UTLX a tanker. I added 4 corner steps. made the coal bunker cover hinges more accurate, and lastly I have been weathering the car lightly as practice for the Rotary proper. 

Haven't finished detailing the Rotary box structure but I getting close. I'll need to post some more pictures soon.

BTW, don't get overwhelmed by the shroud. If I can do it, I think most of our fraternity can with perseverance. The trick is to make a properly shaped wooden plug (of several layers screwed together), mark off the separate steel sheets on the plug, and use these marks to make up paper and then cardboard patterns for the individual pieces before cutting brass -- and leave some excess along seam lines. I split a couple of the larger pieces in half to simplify the bending and shaping. I tip my hat to the guys that shaped the full-size steel in the 1880's. Don't know how they did it.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross, how did you make your rivets? They look fabulous.

-Jim


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Jim,

The rivets are brass brads sold by Craft, Inc. The right size is #15 which is the smallest they offer. Craft sells them by the 1/4 pound. You can even cut off the excess inside and peen over the ends like a real rivet. I did that on the outside braces on the lower portion of the rotary shroud.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the rivets Ross! Your shroud is really top notch, one of those WOW projects you see here from time-to-time.

-Jim


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

In response to the latest questions, here are three pictures: the kitbashed Water Car; the kit-built and detailed Rotary tender; and the latest shot of the shroud -- now with braces! One at a time since the program won't allow me to upload multiple pictures -- Lord knows I tried!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's the second picture…

Ross Schlabach


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

And finally the third one…

Ross Schlabach


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Done Ross. Very nice work.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Ross, that water car is awesome.

I'm working on one too. Although I'm using a 1:24 scale Precision Scale tank. They look good with my mostly 1:22.5 scale layout.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Matt,

I had seen a picture of your water car and decided to do one too -- it motivated me to get the Rotary kit. Yours in brass looks awesome without paint! BTW, don't forget the T handle water valve on the opposite end from the brake wheel! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Spent the day in the "Paint Shop" and after baking the Scalecoat on all the metal parts, here's where I knocked off for the day. Still have a good bit left to do: truss rods, decals, weathering, windows.

The headlight will be functional and will have wire mesh over the lens like the real thing. Of course, the roof is still missing some detail parts too.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Adrian v.G (Jun 1, 2012)

That looks fantastic, Ross! Very nicely done. I hope my model turns out that well.

A week ago I saw one of the last steam powered rotary plows in action. It was in the meter gauge Rhaetian Railway in Switzerland. They bring the old rotary out twice a year for railroad buffs. We braved freezing temperatures to stand in knee deep snow to get some pictures.










All my pictures of the event are on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153056838419044.1073741849.506409043&type=1&l=9da4bf17e9
They should be visible to everyone.


----------

